# Sticky  The RP Directory!



## VixusKragov

_MOST RECENT UPDATE: Finished/Dead RPs compiled and added in list format. Links partially attached, increasing steadily._


Hello everyone! In an effort to put another push into the RP subforum and revitalize all the effort komanko put into their thread, found here, I'm going to try and keep a running list of the Roleplay Threads and their status. 

If you're up to it, when writing up recruitment threads from new RPs, adding a small 150-200 word summary aside from the initial explanation to the thread, or PMing it to me/putting it in this thread, will really help provide a concise example of what the roleplay is about, to draw more people in!

Without further ado, 



*CURRENTLY RECRUITING (NO ACTION THREAD)-*​




In Our Darkest Hour by Deus Mortis​_
It is one year after the Months of Shame. The Grey Knights have managed to replace some of their numbers lost in the infamous First War for Armageddon. Titans training halls have been a non-stop hive of activity, as have the forges. Both have been working to create new men and arms in order to defend against Humanity’s most insidious foe; Chaos. Nemesis Force Weapons and Aegis armour of fallen heroes have been repaired and Astartes who have served an unknowing Imperium all their lives have been buried in the secret burial halls on Titan. 

Yet, this infamous chapter of daemonhunters cannot afford to rest, for neither do their foes. The Dark Gods are tempting mortals and Astartes alike in order to sway them to their cause. One such root of temptation is the planet Corphelus. It is a thriving Hive World in the Segmentum Pacificus. But even the Imperium can only watch so many people, and in the depths of Hives it is easy for cults to the perverse powers of Chaos to spring up.

The governor of Corphelus believes his realm to be compliant and loyal. However, servants dedicated to the ruinous powers are insidious and have worked their way into the very command echelons of the world. The governors own right-hand man is dedicated to Slaanesh and is ready to sacrifice him to the Dark Prince as part of a ritual to summon tainted Chaos Space Marines and Daemons and engulf the planet and the system in a warp storm. Their plan is almost at fruition. The gate will be opened on Corphelus; that is inevitable.

However, the fall of the system is not. The Prognosticars of the Grey Knights have foreseen these events unfolding and have sent a full squad Grey Knights from the 6th Brotherhood to meet up with Inquisitor Gardon, who is far closer to Corphelus than the Knights of Titan are. You are amongst these brothers. You have been chosen by Brother-Captain Jairus. One of the Chapter’s sleek ships is sailing toward their next fight right now. It’s time for each of you to don your Aegis, grab your Nemesis Force weapons and push back the enemies of mankind. For the Glory of Terra!_

Dakkabad's Loot by TechPr1est​_On the desert planet of Arinah wages a year-long war between the forces of the 203rd Cadian and the relentless Ork Waaagh. 5 kilometres from the FEBA a small ork camp is filled with huts, shacks and tents teeming with orks ready to reinforce the battle line. In this Ork cesspit, sits a very powerful Warlord, Boss Dakkabad. 

8 months before hand, Boss Dakkabad used to live in a ork city, at the base of a string of mountains before the imperials mounted an attack big enough to drive the orks out of there. What the imperials didn’t know was that Boss Dakkabad kept his enormous pile of Teeth in a vault beneath the surface. Ever since, orks all over the planet have been attempting to get to the Treasure. However the Cadian commanders keep thinking the orks want the city because of its strategic position. So the imperials built powerful defenses to keep the orks at bay.

Meanwhile Boss Dakkabad sits there running out of teeth to fuel his waaagh. He knows mounting a huge attack on the city gets him nowhere because he cannot trust any of his boyz not to run off with the loot for themselves. So he turns to his last resort, hiring a small task team to infiltrate and steal enough teeth to keep the waaagh going. If the mission is successful the orks have a good chance of stompin the humans, if the mission fails the boss will run out of teeth and the orks will be supply less within a month. The boss will have to set a high price for the team if he wants them to remain loyal, so he spread the news that he was taking applicants to venture on a suicide mission worth thousands of teeth….
_

Tales of Gaia by Cpkeyes.​
_The Empire of Gaia spans across the stars. A freighter, the Lights of Gaia, stumbles into a fleet of alien ships, the Black Armada of the Ragon race. Communication from the Lights of Gaia cuts out soon after. Then, a massive Armada of the invading Ragon forces appears in the Epsilon Five system, beginning a war that continues ravaging the systems for five months, until a specially trained force rises from the Empire's ranks- the Specters, rumored to be capable of throwing the war in the Empire's favor.

Will they succeed in their fight for survival? Only time will tell._

Ordo Venator Daemoni by Cpkeyes​_xpelle iudex occiderit pœnitébit-Motto of the Order of Demon-Hunters, which translate into,Banish,Kill,Judge, Repent. Ordo venator daemoni, feared among Hrova worshipers and Tiste Hora alike.The Venator Daemoni, Demon-Hunter in Latin, are a sub-order of the Order of the Merciful hand, meant to do what the name implies,hunt Demons,but also any other evil supernaturals that are trying to spread chaos, and do other evil things. They also track down Hrova Worshiper cults, kill her cult leader, and destroy the cult before they can please their god by spreading god._

For The Emperor by Cpkeyes​_As you can tell from the above pick, the Silver Eaters care for human life.Well at least most of them, they won't go to extremes to trying to help them, but will try to help them. The Silver Eaters are codex-following chapter, but are a successor chapter of the Blood Angels, so they have their gene-flaw(I forget whats it called) Traditionally, the Chapter master was the Chapter champion, who was taught by the old Chapter master, through that is the only difference from the codex. The current chapter master is Markus Tullus, and their homeworld is Sirius, and recruiting worlds the feral, feudal and deathworlds of the Sirius sector. 
_


*OPEN RP (ACTION THREAD UP, WELCOMING NEWCOMERS.)​*


Manhunt (A Necromunda RP) by Cleanser.   (Action Thread Here) ​
_On the planet Necromunda, a Pit Slave by the name of Ripjaw has led a violent escape from the fighting rings and into the hive slums, leaving a threat to strike back against the Houses that held him. When a bounty comes onto his head with the promise of 1,000,000 credits to Ripjaw's killer, an assortment of gangers heed the call, some forming alliances, others fighting for their own reasons. Watch what happens as they plunge into the dark depths of Necromunda, and face the terrors below..._

The Dead Sleep No More by Farseer Ulthris. (Action Thread Here)​
_A space hulk crashes into the farming world of Goidelaer II, decimating town and countryside. When foul, warp-tainted beings begin streaming from the construct, things only get worse, as Imperial citizens are slaughtered, only to rise once more. Fight for your survival in this thrilling tale of undeath!_

The Phaeron by Serpion5. (Action Thread Here)​
_ Awakening from a 60 million year slumber, our heroes find themselves in a very different galaxy to the one they left to sleep. The Command Protocols once held by The Silent King Szarekh had been severed, leaving the phaeron Mithrahc and all others to their own devices. In this new void, the necrons discover a galaxy teeming with lesser life forms, infesting every corner of their once glorious civilization. 

It is time to reshape the galaxy to the way it was meant to be._

Tales of the Eighth Legion by revan4559.  (Action Thread Here)​
_Upon Isstvan V during the Dropsite Massacre we follow the Eighth Legions Fourth Company led by Xandrek also known as the Lord of Lies as they slaughter their once brothers before making their way with the rest of the legion to the Siege of Terra, The Scattering at Tsagualsa and into the unknown times after the Horus Heresy._

Gekokujo by emporershand89.  (Action Thread Here)​
_It is the Sengoku Jidai, the Age of the Country at War. Across the land of Nippon mighty warriors called Samurai clash back and forth for control of the most powerful seat in the kingdom: the title of Shogun. The rulers of these might clans follow the teachings of the Jōei Code, the social rules that govern the economy and the flow of power between the Emperor and the Shogunate. They lived a violent, and often short, lifespan and train themselves to master the Way of the Warrior; Bushido. These Samurai are born into a time where war and violence govern most aspects of life and whose skills define the distance one may rise within the society. Their mighty Armies clash across the island, laying waste to village and city alike, killing thousands in their bid for power. 

But now that order has changed, and new men have risen to challenge the order of their time. Men once considered commoners now rise from the ashes and become valiant warriors of their own. No longer does one have to be Samurai to carry a Katana; the symbol of the Warrior. Deep in this conflict is you, the stranger from an outside village that is simply on his way to whatever objective he has to reach. You come into this deepening tale as you walk into the village of Ono, a small village outside of Ichijodani in the central Echizen Province. Let the Adventure Begin!_

Darkness, A Traditional RP by Septok. (Action Thread Here)​
_It is the year 1243 in the world of Kolnur. It is a dark time in the world’s history – the Great Alliance of old has fallen into ruin, and Kolnur is feeling its effects. Having lived for 200 years with the Alliance, most of Kolnur’s inhabitants had grown used to the safety it brought, but now this peace is gone. The Lich Deknar’Thuul has raised an army of the undead which is drooling at the thought of toppling the civilised world, as the nations of Kolnur stab each others’ backs and quarrel like children, oblivious to the Shadow which is bearing down upon them. Far to the west, in the nation of Megant, a group is convening to find the whereabouts of the Gemstone Cavern, a legend of Kolnur. The Cavern is reputed to contain that which the entrant most desires – be it eternal youth, riches or even a dead loved one. These people have come from far and wide, in a time of extreme turmoil, and are about to embark on the most influential quest in the history of Kolnur._

*Special Note:* This is a sister thread to Romero's Own's "Darkness, A Conquest Roleplay" thread.




*CLOSED RP (ACTION THREAD UP, NOT TAKING NEWCOMERS.)​*-



Blood of Dorn  by Lord of the Night.​
_For the roleplay you will take on the role of an Astartes from the bloodline of Rogal Dorn; your Chapter of origin is up to you. You are veterans of your Chapter, not renowned heroes or something of the like, but you have served for at least three centuries and your names are known if not lauded. You are not specialists in rank but you are Veterans, and that is why you have been chosen for the honour that your respective Chapters have bestowed upon you. It is 451.M40, and you have all been invited to attend and observe, or participate in some cases, in the 702nd Feast of Blades.

The Feast of Blades is an tournament exclusive to the Blood of Dorn where Chapters send representatives to battle each other, the victor will earn honour and glory for his Chapter and earn custodianship of the Sword of Sebastus, the Dornsblade, and be recognized as a Champion of Dorn. For whatever reason you all have been invited to attend, one or two of you may even be participants in this illustrious affair, and you have all travelled to the warzone of Oriax IV where even now the Imperial Fists battle against the mutant hordes of Kysperina the Bewitching. Honour is awaiting you all, you merely need to claim it.

No matter what happens.
_

Frozen Secrets by DasOmen.​
_200 years ago at the end of the first Tyranic war, Geminar got some uninvited guests that went unnoticed. The Strike cruiser Ignis had chased down an offshoot of Behemoth shortly after the Battle for Macragge. For 200 years Ignis was thought lost to the warp, and for 200 years Geminar has held onto its secrets... until now that is. 

Three days ago a survey team made an unfortunate discovery and unintentionally dug up a Mycetic spore. In a flight of panic upon learning this, the planetary governor sent out a distress call, claiming tyranids had landed on Geminar. Promptly the Ultra marines responded, but they got no answer back from Geminar. Without hesitation Astartes set out for Geminar which was thankful only 2 weeks away... the only question was could the people of the planet last that long?
_

Darkness, A Conquest Roleplay by Romero's Own.
​
_The Great Alliance has fallen in ruin. The world of Kolnur has descended into chaos with the annihilation of the order it has known for so many years. The Alliance was formed 200 years ago by the great powers of the age, and has ensured a time of relative peace of prosperity. But the peace made men weak, soft, and unobservant. Few were watching for the return of darkness, and those few who were watching were unable to rouse the Alliance from its slumber in time to defend itself from the tides of darkness that washed over the land, obliterating all that stood before it till none remained.

Now the Alliance is in shambles, and the few remaining nations of the world, in the forgotten corners of the land, must somehow hold their borders against both greedy neighbours, and the Great Shadow that slew the greatest alliance this world has ever known..._ 


*Finished RPs-*​


Another Night at the Mangled Moose by Viscount Vash

Scout by luthorharkon

The Relic by Col. Schafer

Inquisitor Kryptman's Gamble by Crimson_fists

Land of Nagash by NoiseMarine

Destroyer of Worlds;Xenos by Vaz

Destroyer of Worlds;Imperial by Dessel_Ordo

Destroyer of Worlds;Chaos by NoiseMarine

Destroyer of Worlds: Finale by Dessel_Ordo

Mark of Chaos by Necrosis

Son of the Mangled Moose by Viscount Vash

The Crusade of Darkness by Mitchy

Attention Brothers: Troops Needed by unxpekted22

To Be a Thousand Son by deathbringer

The Cleansing of Mousillon by deathbringer

Misery's Company by Serpion5

Our Path Home by Serpion5

For the Hive! by Serpion5

The Sick Children by Farseer Darvaleth

Hammer of Olympia by BlackApostleVilhelm

Total War by emporershand89

From the Warp by Serpion5

The Claw by darkreever

The Guards of Thorgir by DestroyerHive

The Guards of Thorgir 2 by DestroyerHive

AB:TN Part II-SotE by unxpekted22

A Road to Glory and Chaos + A Road to Glory and Chaos Part IIby revan4559



*Dead RPs-*​


Deathwatch by OneEyedSpaceMarine

The Cult of the Eight Point Path by OneEyedSpaceMarine

Corruption by Silar

Deathwatch by darkreever

Initiation by luthorharkon

The Secrets Trevian IV Holds by BloodAngelZeros

Space Hulk by luthorharkon

Investigation by magician847

The 15th Crusade by khorneflake

Squirrel Wars by jopax

Escape by Da Red Paintjob Grot

The Storm by bloodthrister

Rights of Ascension: Chaos by luthorharkon

The Fury of 7 Gods by Fenrakk101

Corruption 2 by Silar

Ulimer XIV: Chaos by Initiate

Rights of Ascension: Imperial by luthorharkon

The Apocalypse by NoiseMarine

The 'Liberation' Of Ksi'm'yen by thomas2

THE role play by Col.Schafer

Gaunt's Ghosts by That_Guy

THE role play #2:Homeworld by Col.Schafer

Deathwatch Threads 1 & 2 by darkreever

Dark Bloodlines by NoiseMarine

Schaeffer's Last Chancers by IamI1966

Sands of Time by BlackApostleVilhelm

Hive Ganger by Silar

Dragon Warriors by KrythosMJarenkai

Descent Into Hell by Col. Schafer

Last Chancers-Vothoris by IamI1966

Chaotic Cities by Discy

My Line Is Ended, My Blood Is Cursed by Vaz

Friendly Neighbourhood Watch by magician847

The Horus Heresy Roleplay by BlackApostleVilhelm

Deathwatch 2 Threads 1 & 2 by darkreever

Revenge of the Mangled Moose by Viscount Vash

Heresy of the Inquisitior Lord by Necrosis

Legio Reaper by dark angel

Legio Reaper: Chaos Titans by dark angel

Zephian 89 by Minorass

March of the Titans by Silar

Strike Force by Da Red Paintjob Grot

Damocles Crusade by deathbringer

Taint of Chaos by Necrosis

Ride of the Valkyries by Rafen

Eight Winds of Chaos: Warband by darkreever

Eight winds of Chaos: Survivors by darkreever

To'Tau'va Gue'vesa! by KageRyuuUji

Heresy of the Inquisitor Lord by Necrosis

To Reclaim a Hive by Dessel_Ordo

Fenix Sector Crisis by Necrosis

Finding Lost Souls by BloodAngelZeros

Pathways by Lord Ramo

Zombie Apocalypse by Mitchy

Consuming Tide by Necrosis

The Battle of Ickvus 5 by Necrosis

Sons of Night by dark angel

An Age of Change by jaren

By the Emperor It Shall Be by Android089

Assassination by marxalvia

Labyrinth of Tzeentch by Tau22

Escape the Black Legion by The Odd One

Memento Mori by Necrosis

Tyranid Assault by worldmuncher

The Dreams of the Chosen by oblivion8

The Brotherhood of Khaine by Shadow Hawk

Zombie Apocalypse by Android089

World Eaters by khorneflake

The Battle for Varsavia by Lord of the Night

My Duty Is My Fate by toffster

ITS Huntress- Tales of Valor and Honour by Masked Jackal

The Trail of Evil by Discy

Run, but can't Hide by CommissarBlack

Ordo Xeno by Lord Ramo

The Emperor's Chosen by Doelago

The Journey by Broguts

Super Shock Attack Gun! by Karnox

The Hunt for the Fallen by ViNtAgE MeIsTeR

Terrible Troubles of Trytius by Lither

Ordo Malleus- Order of the Hammer by Doelago

The Reavers of Chaos by Farseer Ulthris

Sons of Magnus by Farseer Darvaleth

By the Webway by Captain Stillios

Last Stand by neowarrior51

Warriors of Doom by Lord of the Night

The Halcyon Incident by Scathainn

Daemon Hunters by warsmith7752

Bearers of Death by dark angel

Snakes of Ithaka by Lord Ramo

The Elevoc Conflict by Broguts

Purging Truvia V by BloodAngelZeros

The Argonia Drop by Snowy

Borkin's WWWWAAAGGHHH!!! by emporershand89

Praetors of Azkaellon by Lord of the Night

The Fires of Battle: A Salamanders Roleplay by Bane_Of_Kings

And the battle comes to us... by hippypancake

Halo: Honor and Glory by Doelago
3 Days is All it Takes by deathbringer
The Agalus Crusade by Farseer Ulthris
Shadows, Secrets, and the Greater Good: A Tau RPG by emporershand89
A Life of Adventure and Uncertainty by revan4559
Open Minds by The Psyker
We Shall Fight by Snowy
In Nomine Imperator-Ecclesiarchy Roleplay by rodmillard
The Age of Dragons by revan4559
The Endless Thirst by Farseer Darvaleth
The Father and the Brothers by Fog Of War
The Scouring of Arajo by darkreever
The Vaxhayn Incident by Amoeba Bait
Rise of the Underfolk by Lord of the Night
Tides of Change by warsmith7752
The Halcyon Incursion by Scathainn
The Siege of Kasyr Fortis by Warsmith40
Magnificent Seven by Bane_Of_Kings
For Reach! by emporershand89
Necromunda-Spyrers by G0DSMACKED
Trapped by Professor Pumpkin
Jesters of Chaos by The Black Legionnaire
Chaos Engagement by Lither
Hunting Betrayal by The Thunder of KayVaan
We Die So They Can Live by SpaceWolves
Trail of Bones by darkreever
Out of the Trees by DestroyerHive
Ghost in the Twilight by Doelago
In Over Your Head by deathbringer
Crimson Dawn by komanko
The Aporkalypse by Alsojames
The Gates of Hell (A Warriors of Chaos RP) by Lord of the Night
Knights of the Sword by warsmith7752
Demigod by hippypancake
Shadows of Lumeia by TheAllFather
Blood Crazed by DestroyerHive
VII: Great Crusade by darkreever
Isolation by warsmith7752
Blades in the Shadows by Deus Mortis
Alien Dusk, A Novamarines Roleplay by Bane_Of_Kings
The Wretched Host by BlackGuard
The Legion by Tarvitz210300
The Heretic by Karak The Unfaithful
Day 1 by emporershand89
Death Watch Preemptive Strike by DasOmen
Battles in the East by Alistor

Suffer Not the Xeno to Live by Necrosis

The Siege of Kasyr Fortis by Warsmith40
The Velchax Wars by Nurgle'n'Palz
For the Gods by Epidemius
Sanctioned Wyrds by khrone forever
Waagghh! by dragonkingofthestars
The Rebels of Phendrana by DasOmen
The King's Court by Fog Of War
Pirates and Freedom by emporershand89
"Into the hellforges, gate of the plasma forge!" by Klomster
The Dead... by Serpion5
...The Damned by Serpion5
The Court of the Young King by Santaire
Burn the Witch by Jackinator
The Sons of Dorn by revan4559
Secrets and Lies by Boc
Dark Eldar by unxpekted22
The Sign Said...REWARD by Necrogorewizard
Patchwork Company by Nicholas Hadrian
Genesis of the Thousand by The Black Legionnaire
Into The Unknown: A Pandoran Crabs RP by DasOmen
Saving of Etraxi IV by BlackApostleVilhelm
Web of Lies by Bane_Of_Kings
Escape from Carvahk by tyranno the destroyer
Scars of Khan-Unbroken by Euphrati
Crimson Tide- A Crimson Fist Roleplay by Lord Ramo
A Life of Adventure by revan4559
Thirst for Vengeance: A Dark Elf Roleplay by deathbringer
Patchwork Company: The Legion of Lone Survivors by Nicholas Hadrian
The Purgation of St. Cryme's World by Scathainn
Coven of the Morbid by Farseer Ulthris
Hell is Empty by Scathainn
The Treasures of Tyrov III by BloodAngelZeros
Life on the Path by Serpion5
Tanks vs Bugs by dragonkingofthestars
The Endless Darkness by Jerek Carstien
Lantern Marines: Trials of Luminos by DasOmen
The 40k Team by jonileth
A Gift to be Spread by BloodAngelZeros
Fight for Survival by Romero's Own
Deathwatch: Well of Night by BlackGuard
Angel of the Apocalypse by revan4559
Darkness (The Last Crusade) by Romero's Own
Riders of Ridmark by Romero's Own
40 Days of Death by tyranno the destroyer
Commando Squad Valiant by flash43
Mercenary by Romero's Own
The Renegades by DestroyerHive
The Fall of Yevin VI by Romero's Own
Deathwatch: The Dangers on Logus Prime by PlagueMarineXenon
The Barbastan Crusade-Behind Enemy Lines by Bane_Of_Kings
The Titans of Beltrum IV by Octobomb
Blackship by Serpion8
The Puzzle Reaver: Act One: Curse of Kallamehr
The Oubliette of Solemn Oblivion by Farseer Ulthris
Age of Imperialism by Karak The Unfaithful
The Keybearers by Serpion5
The Darkness (Conquest RP) by Romero's Own
The Crusade of Blood by revan4559
Brotherhood of Malice by Romero's Own
The Claw: Fury of Wolves by darkreever
Evolution: Jailbreak by Jackinator
Fall of Empires, Rise of a Republic by son of azurman
N7 Trident by DasOmen
Forging Ansur by Scathainn
The Devil's Disciples by Otep
The Age of Dragons by revan4559
The Trail of Bones by darkreever
Abtn3 by unxpekted22
A Smuggler's Tale by Farseer Ulthris
The Aleron Factor- A Post Modern RP by Midge913
The Song of Gilort by Glasses man
The Calixis Secotor: Pirate Scum by son of azurman
The Tashiri of Telanoth by Midge913
A Touch of Evil- A Supernatural RP by Midge913
Risen From the Ashes: Halo RP by HOGGLORD
No Sorrow for the Lost by darkreever
The Angels' Wrath by warsmith7752
In Service to the Emperor- A Deathwatch RP by Lord of the Night


*Sidenotes:*​
If any information on this page is incorrect or not up to your standards, please feel free to say so in the comments or PM me.

If you want your RP to be added to a list, please say so in the comments or PM me.

If you have any suggestions or comments, again, please say so in the comments or PM me.

Have fun Roleplaying!


----------



## VixusKragov

Finished and Dead RPs are going to be added eventually- sifting through the many pages to categorize them now.

My plan is to have all the remaining threads with any sort of substantial content categorized here within a single post, similar to komanko's, eventually. Categorizing the 15 pages takes a while though, and that's before even linking them all up in the masterpost. 

So it will definitely be happening, but may take a little time, so I'm asking for your patience in this.


----------



## komanko

Ha. Good luck with that mate ^^. Hope you wont get bogged down like I did.


----------



## VixusKragov

komanko said:


> Ha. Good luck with that mate ^^. Hope you wont get bogged down like I did.


I'm almost at that point, but I'm trying to take it in bursts. Up to Page 3 (been going from the beginning), with 26 Finished RPs and 186 Dead RPs so far. Lot farther than I thought I'd make it by now!

Thanks for the words of encouragement.


----------



## VixusKragov

Finished/Dead RPs have been posted. 

I'm aware some of the Dead RPs may have finished, but had posts deleted after the past events that wiped parts of some threads, however I have no way to identify them to my knowledge so they've been sectioned off to Dead.

Over the course of the next week, week and a half, I'll be putting them into a similar format as the rest of the post, AKA Links, Descriptions, all that jazz.


----------



## warsmith7752

Someone give this man a raise...


----------



## Serpion5

May I have the Phaeron moved to open rp's please? :biggrin: 

Also, in light of the workload this will entail, may I suggest rather than have a section of dead and finished rp's, that these simply be removed altogether from the list? 

Because that part seems like a lot of extra work that ultimately is not really needed.


----------



## VixusKragov

Serpion5 said:


> May I have the Phaeron moved to open rp's please? :biggrin:
> 
> Also, in light of the workload this will entail, may I suggest rather than have a section of dead and finished rp's, that these simply be removed altogether from the list?
> 
> Because that part seems like a lot of extra work that ultimately is not really needed.


I'll fix that for you right away! 

As for the dead and finished- initially I wanted them there just to show people's work, similar to the Compendium in the Original Works section. I might end up postponing or flat out removing the dead RPs but those that were finished I'd like to show, so people coming to the site, those who were around to take part, or just interested readers can see people's them, whether to appreciate all the work done by player and GM alike in creating the story, or to see examples of the complete story people are trying to tell.

Really I just feel like all the effort and thought put into these threads, some of them going over 50 pages, is part of Heresy's history, something that's worth keeping around rather than forgetting about it once it's passed to the second page. And if it's shown here, then that just makes it all the easier to access. 

Just my opinion on it.


----------



## Serpion5

Fair enough. Finished makes sense I guess. :wink:


----------



## Cpkeyes

Hello there, may you add Tales of Gaia:The Human Ragon War to the Open RPs?

If so, thank you.


----------



## VixusKragov

Cpkeyes said:


> Hello there, may you add Tales of Gaia:The Human Ragon War to the Open RPs?
> 
> If so, thank you.


No problem, added to recruiting.


----------



## TechPr1est

hey dude, great work!

Can you please add "Dakkabad's loot - an Orks RP" to recruiting 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=129623

thanks


----------



## Farseer Ulthris

The Dead Sleep No More's action thread is up, but we are still open for recruits.


----------



## VixusKragov

TechPr1est said:


> hey dude, great work!
> 
> Can you please add "Dakkabad's loot - an Orks RP" to recruiting
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/...d.php?t=129623
> 
> thanks





Farseer Ulthris said:


> The Dead Sleep No More's action thread is up, but we are still open for recruits.


Both RPs have been added to their respective sections. Sorry for the wait!


----------



## Cpkeyes

Can you add my new Demon Hunter RP to the list?

Here it is. http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=129964


----------



## VixusKragov

Updated the lists, added 3 recruiting RPs. If the status of any other RP has changed since the last edit about 10 days ago, let me know and I'll change the lists to reflect that.


----------



## VixusKragov

My laptop shat itself recently, so my work on this is going to be halted until a time where I can use it again. Hopefully it won't be long- I'll try my best to get this updating again ASAP.


----------

